
Show HN: BingHomepageAPI, lets you get the current Bing Homepage - muzzammildotxyz
http://muzzammil.xyz/git/bing/?hn
======
muzzammildotxyz
See BingHomepageAPI in Action:
[https://github.com/muhammadmuzzammil1998/BingWallpaper](https://github.com/muhammadmuzzammil1998/BingWallpaper)

